# Micro marring from hell



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

I have this car that has very soft paint (been resprayd once) and under normal tube/halogen light it looks amazing after a 2-stage correction. but once i placed my new detailing light source, 6000 lumen of light with natural 5500k Led light at angle i see these micro marrings all over.

So i have concluded that its not the DA or correction that is causing this but the MF cloths when removing the polish. i have tried using,

New short pile
New long pile
washed short pile
washed long pile

different manufacturers (20/80, 30/70, 40/60 mixes) but no matter how i remove it or what i try it leaves micro marring!

even tried something completely new (ran out of ideas) and used medium hot running water to try and remove the polish with the idea of not even touching the paint but that dident work.

im putting CSL and EXO (need the scratch resistance) on top of this so i need the paint flawless before putting any coating on there, maybe the CSL will fill in the marring somewhat?

Please, any idea on what to try here?


Christian


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So what finishing polish and pad are you using? Because it's easy to correct soft paint, but the hardest part is the refining stage this we're micro marring can happen.

You want to be looking for a finishing polish that doesn't leave a lot of residue when broken down like Sonax Perfect finish this is excellent on soft paint as well and wipes away dead easy with no pressure at all.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Without meaning to sound cheeky here are you certain that the paint is perfect from the correction first before looking at the cloths, as you appear to have tried many cloths which points to the imperfections being there in the first place as I wouldn't expect all cloths to leave marring, unless perhaps they are bargain basement ones?


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

I´m using Meg 205 and Hexalogic pads mostly been using their green pad for polishing. tried both wiping off with some product left on the panel and fully broken down but as soon as the MF touches the paint i can see exactly where/how i stroke the panel with the MF.

now, when letting the 205 break down properly it is easier to wipe off but still gives me fine marring.

FYI i started the same thread in better suited section,
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391088


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> Without meaning to sound cheeky here are you certain that the paint is perfect from the correction first before looking at the cloths, as you appear to have tried many cloths which points to the imperfections being there in the first place as I wouldn't expect all cloths to leave marring, unless perhaps they are bargain basement ones?


Good point, let me fill you in on the DA products first,
I´m using Meg 205 and Hexalogic pads mostly been using their green pad for polishing mostly so far. tried both wiping off with some product left on the panel and fully broken down but as soon as the MF touches the paint i can see exactly where/how i stroke the panel with the MF.

now, when letting the 205 break down properly it is easier to wipe off but still gives me fine marring.
given that i clearly can see the strokes on the paint (tried changing wipe-off direction) this is where i left my assumption that its the MF/wipe-off that is causing this.

regarding which MF cloths i use i have mostly tried these two,
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/multi-purpose-polishing-cloths/white-ultra-fine-buffing-towels-pkg/2/prod_192.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/microfibre-buffing-towels/ultimate-ultra-plush-buffing-cloth-pkg/3-16-x-16-/prod_163.html


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

For problem cases like your car I got a bottle kamikaze artificial clearcoat home .
Just apply and put the coating on top .
Not the cheapest option but the only one I know .


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

My guess is that the green pad is too aggressive for the soft paint. It would be worth a go with say a black pad to see if that improves matters.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

FakeThinkpad said:


> I´m using Meg 205 and Hexalogic pads mostly been using their green pad for polishing. tried both wiping off with some product left on the panel and fully broken down but as soon as the MF touches the paint i can see exactly where/how i stroke the panel with the MF.
> 
> now, when letting the 205 break down properly it is easier to wipe off but still gives me fine marring.
> 
> ...


See 205 is a smat polish so it depends on the pad and definitely the green pad is to aggressive as someone has already mentioned in the other post, you will need either the black one and no pressure at all when finishing off with 205 and don't use to much product on your pad and work ar around speed 3-4:thumb:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the feedback, I will definitely try changing over to a black pad tomorrow, would you make sure to break the polish down or just use 1-2 passes, also, would I benefit from removing the polish before it dries up completely?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FakeThinkpad said:


> thanks for the feedback, I will definitely try changing over to a black pad tomorrow, would you make sure to break the polish down or just use 1-2 passes, also, would I benefit from removing the polish before it dries up completely?


205 doesn't break down, it's a non-diminishing polish.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

So i gave it another go and im getting much better results after a few trail and errors.

what turned out to work best was turning everything back a new notches, arm speed, DA set to speed 2, using 1 pea of 205 and 1-2 squirt of water on the pad and barely touching the paint. now its gone by 95%.

learned a lot and back to basics really was the way forward, less is more as they say, what surpriced me was that using mostly water seemed to do the trick.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice to see your getting results. Have a watch at this.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

chongo said:


> Nice to see your getting results. Have a watch at this.


had not seen that episode before and its pretty much exactly what I ended up with but he used even more water it seems, appreciate the link very much chongo.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

FakeThinkpad said:


> had not seen that episode before and its pretty much exactly what I ended up with but he used even more water it seems, appreciate the link very much chongo.


No problem mate:thumb: be nice to see some pictures of the outcome mate.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Nice to see your getting results. Have a watch at this.


Professor that's just what I was thinking. Forget the video for a minute. With super soft paint and a smat polish like M205 work up from the softest pad you've got. Speed and technique do play a part but it's often the foam that causes the marring. However if a softer pad is not letting the polish do its correction when you step up to a firmer pad keep it moist with generous sprays of water. This softens the effect of the firmer foam cells but in turn lets the polish correct. Good video by the way when I first watched it certainly put many personal polishing experiences into context! Good look with your finish OP!:thumb:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

Moet1974 said:


> Professor that's just what I was thinking. Forget the video for a minute. With super soft paint and a smat polish like M205 work up from the softest pad you've got. Speed and technique do play a part but it's often the foam that causes the marring. However if a softer pad is not letting the polish do its correction when you step up to a firmer pad keep it moist with generous sprays of water. This softens the effect of the firmer foam cells but in turn lets the polish correct. Good video by the way when I first watched it certainly put many personal polishing experiences into context! Good look with your finish OP!:thumb:


I had to think about this for a while and it makes sense. just for fun I went back and tried a few different approaches on a testpanel, adding more water to the mix on a harder pad (white) verses less amount of water on a softer pad (black) - both with good result but switching back to either pad just using the m205 created marring in my case, so adding water to the mix in case of soft paint definitely has its place and I think proves your point that its the foam (and some extent the polish) that creates that marring and water just adds that protection between the foam and paint. Still new to all this so its a lot to take in and consider.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

chongo said:


> No problem mate:thumb: be nice to see some pictures of the outcome mate.


certainly sir, I'm not the best of camera users but managed to get a few of them. still a bit to go as i´m awaiting my new mini Shinemate EP803 to get to all the hard to reach areas like door sills, front bumper, lower plastics etc. and a few isolated scratches here and there.

these are after the black pad as mentioned and quick wipe with panel wipe.


































































































































Christian


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate that's some very nice work you've done and am glad you took the advice in the end, it just shows that persistence pays off and it has definitely shown here:thumb: look forward to when it's completely finished mate:thumb:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

chongo said:


> Mate that's some very nice work you've done and am glad you took the advice in the end, it just shows that persistence pays off and it has definitely shown here:thumb: look forward to when it's completely finished mate:thumb:


Cheers mate, appreciate that. I will post updates as I go with the new Shinemate, think I have an old projekt thread I will have to update.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Great to see you're getting the results now, car looks awesome!


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Great to see you're getting the results now, car looks awesome!


Cheers! really want to make it worthwhile this time around as I plan on coating it with CSL so the finish needs to be as good as it can.

Finally managed to find a company that does 20ml paint touch ups for this paint code so I will post a few updates on fixing some stone chips that been bugging me for ages. Time is an issue though as it will be on display at a car show called Elmia Custom Motorshow (might have heard of it?) middle of April.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I havent heard of that motor show before, but I have just googled it and checked it out. Best of luck with getting it ready in time, it looks great and you've clearly put a lot of work in to it.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> I havent heard of that motor show before, but I have just googled it and checked it out. Best of luck with getting it ready in time, it looks great and you've clearly put a lot of work in to it.


Its Scandinavias largest car show, speedhunters to name one does a few articles each year on the event, has something for everyone from supercars to old classic section to ground up custom cars,

http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/04/sweden-going-melt-internet/

http://www.speedhunters.com/2015/04/scandinavia-on-form-elmia-2015/


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Must get over just to checkout the birds:argie: oh and your motor:thumb:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

I can recommend it if you haven't been, and if you do you are more then welcome to send me a pm of course.:wave:


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Scandinavia is on my list of places to roadtrip to so maybe I'll need to coincide it with a car show!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

FakeThinkpad said:


> I can recommend it if you haven't been, and if you do you are more then welcome to send me a pm of course.:wave:


I think mrs C would have something to say about that:lol::thumb:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Scandinavia is on my list of places to roadtrip to so maybe I'll need to coincide it with a car show!


indeed, or if you want to wait for the weather to be better there is a event called Gatebil, europes largest drifting event if you are in to that surt of thing, non-stop motor heaven and a treat for the ears :thumb:

http://gatebil.no/rudskogen_2017_info/


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

chongo said:


> I think mrs C would have something to say about that:lol::thumb:


ah yes, the Mrs deal, option her out on a nearby Spa treatment, thats what i do with some inconsistant results i might have to add
and if you find a new pair of shoes one day, dont ask.. :wall:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Went to Norway for a month with the army, but we got stuck up a mountain at -28 and I nearly lost my B...s :doublesho


----------

